# hi to you all from justpugs and wife



## justpugs206 (Sep 15, 2009)

hello from steve and penny


----------



## maingate (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello justpugs to the forum. You will find lots of help and nice people here.

I should have used the name justwhippets because I have 4. We also have a Pug who has just been mated and in November we should hear the patter of tiny paws.

Best regards,

Jim and Ann.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi justpugs and wife and welcome to the club. 

Guernsey Donkey

Now living in the Western Isles

Photographs http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## ajs (Sep 15, 2009)

maingate said:


> I should have used the name justwhippets because I have 4. We also have a Pug who has just been mated and in November we should hear the patter of tiny paws.


 

a litter of whugs..... or will they be pugits 

regards 
aj


_friggin hate dogs on camp sites me_
_... just come back from 1 covered in sheeeet _


----------



## cipro (Sep 15, 2009)

justpugs206 said:


> hello from steve and penny


 
Hi and well come 

Another Shropshire motorhomer lots of info and of cause opinions
but friendly


----------



## maingate (Sep 15, 2009)

ajs said:


> a litter of whugs..... or will they be pugits
> 
> regards
> aj
> ...


Good evening Arbuthnot Jebediah Splott (AJS)

I believe you were on your own at the weekend. You advertised where you would be and the 8,000 other members got together somewhere else.

No hard feelings mate.

I read about your Viking ancestor Egbert the Unsteady. It seems to run in the family.

If you want a Pugit I am taking orders. We took her to Ayrshire to be mated ( to another Pug )  Wildcampers avoid the A71. No suitable places to stop over, not even a laybye worth mentioning.


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

maingate said:


> Good evening Arbuthnot Jebediah Splott (AJS)





maingate said:


> I believe you were on your own at the weekend. You advertised where you would be and the 8,000 other members got together somewhere else....No hard feelings mate.





was i eck as like... 50 + folkes there...even a handful of morris dancin red indians with attitude 






> I read about your Viking ancestor Egbert the Unsteady. It seems to run in the family.


 
jeeez.. got it wrong again .. ansister was burtigo the fallover 




> If you want a Pugit I am taking orders. .


 

how many can you get into a sandwich...

regards
aj


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 16, 2009)

aj explain to the sandancer that the 206 on the end means he's a peugot car fan not a kicked in face dog lover


----------



## maingate (Sep 16, 2009)

Old_Arthur said:


> aj explain to the sandancer that the 206 on the end means he's a peugot car fan not a kicked in face dog lover


Yes Arthur, some explanation is necessary.

You have just upset Lenny because sand dancers come from South Shields. You can call me Pit Yakker to be more accurate, I don`t mind.

Can you explain to me why someone joins this forum but never inputs any information to the other members. By being a member they get access to a lot of useful info for themselves. To me, that is selfishness, and they may have other selfish actions like leaving a mess behind them and spoiling it for others.

ps: Sorry justpugs for hijacking your post.


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

maingate said:


> Can you explain to me why someone joins this forum but never inputs any information to the other members. By being a member they get access to a lot of useful info for themselves. To me, that is selfishness, and they may have other selfish actions like leaving a mess behind them and spoiling it for others.
> 
> ps: Sorry justpugs for hijacking your post.


 

chreeeestallmighty... you got out wrong side of bed again lad..

peeps do what peeps do...allsorts out there
... now..we wouldn't want everyone te be like you now would we..

btw.. while we're on th subject of pithed orfff
... what pithis me orff is peeps that don't add their location to their profile
... what's all that about eh...


mustplugs... yer've been highjacked 

regards 
aj


_ btw again... what boldmarther said..._


----------



## justpugs206 (Sep 29, 2009)

good shoulders dont mind just watching and learning just pugs


----------



## justpugs206 (Sep 29, 2009)

p.s. just pugs is the name of my garage


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Justpugs - don't they talk some rubbish them two lol - but all good banter eh.


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Justpugs - don't they talk some rubbish them two lol - but all good banter eh.


Get back on yer island. It must be time to hibernate for the winter up there.


----------

